# Cats Meow



## DavidB (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has done this yet; picture should be self explanatory. At first glance, my wife's cat (i.e., JC) gave his approval of the idea with a meow. It is cheap, quick and works great.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty cool David. Forum people are always thinkin.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great ideaIt never ceases to amaze me the clever ideas people come up with.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice! - Thats very close to my set up. I use a carabiner's and add clamps as required - and my loops are paracord. I'm yet to find a clamp that I particularly like though - constant slippages (but I'm a bit heavy handed).


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's the Mutt's Nuts!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Devils Son In Law you are friken hularious Ihope Abe takes after his Grandfather


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

nice


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have a similar set up, inspired by Peter Recuas.

Here's his example from 2017(dog vs. cat):









Simple, portable, and effective!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

DavidB said:


> Not sure if anyone has done this yet; picture should be self explanatory. At first glance, my wife's cat (i.e., JC) gave his approval of the idea with a meow. It is cheap, quick and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit that's the first time I have seen this method. I like the idea of your adjustable width setup you have there. Good thinking!

I have seen clamps like that used on many other jigs before but I have never tried them.

I think hemostats with elastic tube over the ends work well and I get no slippage ever.

I have plenty of good designs that I bought and one design I had a pair of made in 1/8" stainless steel based on the GZK video where his jig is basically just 4 nails in a block of wood.

Should be able to see the GZK video of his simple setup at this link.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=205333483335624



You definitely get no slippage using hemostats with elastic tube over them like his video shows. Since I can find good quality hemostats in the Walmart fishing department for under $3 and most everyone that has any tube shooters already has at least one scrap piece of tube laying around and ready access to a piece of wood you can make the same setup very cheaply.

Or you could leave a wider gap between the nails or screws and use two pair so you are able to tie both sides at once. I decided I wanted to use his jig idea and have it wide enough to tie both sides at once but still be able to tie only one side if that is what I needed. I expect almost all of it's use will be stretched to tie both sides at the same time though.

I like using this one more than any I have bought and I can't take any credit for the design as it is simply replicating GZK's setup in stainless steel.

This design gives me plenty of room to work unlike the little red plastic ones Dankung sells. The little red plastic jig from Dankung was the first commercial made tying jig I ever bought and even though it does work it gives such little room to work, I find it too frustrating to use.

.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Nice! - Thats very close to my set up. I use a carabiner's and add clamps as required - and my loops are paracord. I'm yet to find a clamp that I particularly like though - constant slippages (but I'm a bit heavy handed).


If you change to decent hemostats with elastic tube on the ends your days of slippage will be over. You would probably have to come up with a different jig system than you are using now to use hemostats but I promise it will end your slippage issues.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

DavidB said:


> Not sure if anyone has done this yet; picture should be self explanatory. At first glance, my wife's cat (i.e., JC) gave his approval of the idea with a meow. It is cheap, quick and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my banding jigs just fine but if I had a pretty girl in a mini skirt to hold the jig while I tie the bands I would switch to that design in a heartbeat. It may cause me to lose a bit of concentration on my tying though.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> DavidB said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone has done this yet; picture should be self explanatory. At first glance, my wife's cat (i.e., JC) gave his approval of the idea with a meow. It is cheap, quick and works great.
> ...


Did you buy the jig pictured? Where at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Wignorant said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > DavidB said:
> ...


I had 2 of them made at a local machine shop per my attached dimensions. They didn't charge me anything because they do a lot of bigger work for our company and the owner new it was for a personal project of mine.The hemostats were from Walmart. You should be able to get a local metal shop to make the frame for you. It should not be very expensive to make.


----------

